# hi I am brandy.



## Bbnelms123 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi just decided to post. Already thinking about next year's haunt. Gonna start building props in the next week or two. Just wanted to introduce myself. Any ideas or suggestions welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, brandy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Post pictures of you props and haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Brandy!


----------

